# 08 Max heated steering wheel



## Wazil (Mar 7, 2012)

I had my Maxima in the shop for a week. electrical issues. No instruments, no heat Would not shift etc. Yet the car would start and run fine after bypassing the shifter. They disconected the heated steering wheel because they say it was never equipped with one and this is what caused the electrical problem. This is news to me as it had been working fine last couple of months. Anyway my question is how does 1 go about finding out if it came factory equipped with it. It has the switch, fuses, relay and the wires in the wheel itself. The option pkg is AA00 and the NIC# is U4SG18. 
Appreciate the help spent $400 to disconnect it.
Ted


----------

